# Season Change Questions



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Guys,
After some advice on here I killed them during the heat of summer using a black buzz bait. Also got a good number on scum frogs. However, since this weather change, I have seen a decrease in my strikes and how many fish I catch. How long do you fish your buzz baits and top water frogs?? Also, are there lures you recommend for certain times of the year. (IE winter, spring, summer and fall or by the month?) new to the bass scene since I have a newly built house with a pond, so any info helps. ER


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

The way we've been having these cold nights, the water temp has dropped. I dont know exactly but i think for every 3 degree decrease in water temp, a basses metabolism drops like 10 percent or something . In end result fish are less violent on strikes and dont eat as often.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

That's interesting...your bite has slowed down with the cooler weather. Mine has picked up, but not on buzzbaits or frogs. Right now, soft plastics seem to be the ticket where I'm fishin'. Don't know where you're fishin' but you might want to give them a try.:Banane12:


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

ErieRider said:


> Hey Guys,
> Also, are there lures you recommend for certain times of the year. (IE winter, spring, summer and fall or by the month?) new to the bass scene since I have a newly built house with a pond, so any info helps. ER


If you have a pond to fish, it is a perfect training ground for a beginner bass angler. With a pond you've already solved the first piece of the puzzle... Where are the fish? Most bass anglers have less problems catching fish than finding them. 

When fishing the pond and not getting bit, start throwin' somethin' else. They are there, if there are fish in the pond.

When my sons were younger I trained/taught them how to fish for bass in a few local ponds. Then later when I found active fish in a big lake, they were ready to catch them just like any other skilled angler on the water.

Good luck. And congratulations on having a new house with a pond!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Its starting to get really good....let the fall chow begin

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Soft Plastics and what else been hot here with the recent cool down. To clarify my topwater has slowed and just like described so has the strength of the strikes. Thats why I am sure they are still there (obvious) but need some others suggestions on how to get my strikes to increase.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Downsize lures. Small plastics and spinners. Fishing low light is very important this time of year imo. Their feeding period is greatly reduced to a few hours in morning and dusk. Not to say u can't catch some on reaction bites.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Also remeber that at this time of year most of the baitfish & craws has had time to grow so you could always try to go bigger. Bigger baits equal more potential nutrition for the fish in one meal. They don't have to expend more energy than needed if they can get their stomaches full off of one or two tasty morsels.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Try fishing more on windy or rainy days. These bright sunny calm days are tough sometimes.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i have got top water bass in 58 degre water but what you might try slow rolling spinner baits i think you will find they will flat out dill them this is my got to bait in the fall pattern in and and around docks when water cools and the bite dont get hot till like late morning when the sun comes up,i have done this pattern for 20 years and it still works great,good luck,


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

There are some serious OGF experts already replying to your thread, so I can't offer too much additional info. That said, I always throw soft plastics. It seems to me that throwing those, once you find fish, will land you some big boys.

One thing I learned from watching Iaconelli on tv is that small baits used to search will help locate fish for you. Try tossing smaller spinners that typically attract crappie. If you get bit, mark your depth and structure. You've found the fish at that point and can play with your presentation from there.

The best piece of advice I can give is to heed the advice of guys like Marshall and JnP Guide. They absolutely know their ish when it comes to putting lunkers on their boat deck.

I tend to do the opposite of spfldbassguy when the bite slows, but he's another member proven to rake on stereotypically tougher waters. You've got a serious head start with these fellas.

If tokugawa and lordofthepunks chime in, you're covered. Good luck.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

its a transition period during september. your fishing a pond so the whole "fish are moving from summering areas to creeks and shallows" doesnt really help you much.

work the water column in your pond. your having problems catching fish on top, move down a few feet try that (weighted fluke, swimbait, spinnerbaits etc.) if that dont work, drag the bottom(jig, worm, crank etc.)

your gonna find that all those techniqeues work all year long (spring through fall) and dictated more specifically by the current weather conditions, not so much the time of year. (this is even more magnified by the fact that you are fishing in a pond because you dont have to locate fish and they are not migrating)


as to your question about buzzbaits and frogs regarding how long to use them.

topwater is AWESOME in the fall, when the leaves start to come off the trees, throw that buzzbait, you wont be dissapointed. currently, its a transition period so that might be why its not working as well at this time.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

The weather the past week has been exceptionally odd. That tropical storm low that parked near us really changed the temperatures and mood of the fish. They are still active, but just a bit skittish. A topwater with less noise or a slower cadence can be the ticket. I like using baits you can walk or wake slowly if they shy from the noisy, relatively fast, topwater.

I've noticed that pond fish are right next to or inside cover and will come out to ambush only if the bait stays there for a while. They'll let most stuff pass, but if it hangs around then they'll take it. A drop-shot rig always works for that too.


----------



## Tom Tupa (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe try early morning topwater or a spoon if the pond isnt clogged with weeds...


----------

